# Happy Birthday Ask Mr. Religion



## PB Moderating Team (Feb 3, 2014)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-Ask Mr. Religion (born 1953, Age: 61)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cymro (Feb 3, 2014)

Have a great and blessed day.


----------



## baron (Feb 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Feb 3, 2014)

May you have many more, and in good health, Patrick!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you everyone. Sixty-one today and marveling that I made it this far.  God is great.


----------



## Berean (Feb 3, 2014)

Blessings and Happy Birthday, Patrick!


----------

